

How Fucked is the T? - dgallagher
http://howfuckedisthet.com/

======
GooseRockDesign
I did, in fact, make the site. :-)

I made the site to be fun and useful, and it was just a side project for me. I
understand what you're saying, and I'm going to be making a SFW version - like
Cee Lo did. Other people have mentioned that too.

I hope you enjoy it, and thanks for the feedback! :-)

------
KarlKraft
Have you stopped to think that the URL you have chosen is counterproductive to
getting people to know about your otherwise really useful site?

How is any TV station looking to fill 45 seconds with an upbeat technology
story going to talk about you? How is any newspaper going to mention you?

How is the local college radio going to plug you as a new public service?

Obviously there are some trendy upstart independent papers, and some edgy
people will tweet about you, but that will never build to critical mass.

And how do you put that on your resume? How do you use it to get your next
client or gig?

Do you think Angry Birds would be the success it is today, if it had been
called "Kill the Fucking Pigs"?

~~~
dgallagher
You raise quite a few valid points. But I didn't make the site; I just
submitted the link because I thought it was pretty funny. :) My intent wasn't
to offend or get anyone in trouble, and I apologize if that happened.

I did originally censor the title, but someone (moderator?) changed it to
uncensored. There appears to be no way to censor URLs. There have been a few
stories on HN that hit the front page with "foul language" in them. It would
be nice to have a NSFW category/option.

